
Ask HN: Have you noticed Facebook being slow, laggy, and buggy lately? - jc_811
In the past I always used Facebook as a near perfect example of how to build a system at scale with minimal service disruptions.<p>However within the last few months I have noticed many times Facebook loads slow, doesn&#x27;t load at all, or throws errors when doing routine tasks. Not isolated on a network or machine either; I&#x27;ve noticed it happening everywhere.<p>Has anyone else noticed this? If so, do you have any thoughts&#x2F;ideas on why this is happening? Is it simply due to size or are there other factors at play?
======
redwood
Always. Probably because we're not power users and hence our data goes to cold
storage pretty quick...bet it feels fast for teenagers who live on it.

~~~
jc_811
I'm not so sure. I usually log in a few times a day. Granted I'm not a power
user as my sessions usually last a matter of minutes, but you think this would
cause the overall performance issues? Is this something that affects other
large companies as well?

